# Measured my Biggest



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

This is a pic of diesel while I measured him in the tank after he just ate. I had guesstimated him around 10 inches and figured I needed to run a measuring tape on him to see for sure. Check it out. Wait, gotta try and fix the resize.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I dont see a pix..


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Here it is, I'm getting used to Microsoft Photo It! and was having trouble resizing the image to fit on here. Here is a pic of my fat little red named Diesel finally.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

not bad..pretty big.nice.hey al ever measure your biggest red?


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Al?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Badass RoseCityRhom!!!














How'd you get your P to stay in one place so it can get measured??



> hey al ever measure your biggest red?


Biggest Redis pushing 10 1/4", the 2nd is a straight 10", 3rd 9".. all measured through glass while they were sleeping.







You guys seen my measuring tape in front of my tank. :glare:Heres their pix.. the two 10"ers:


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Diesel is a very cool fish, he's pretty calm and at his stature is the boss of the tank and apparently is not concerned with me. Just calmly sat there while my gf held the tape measure and I snapped the pic.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Diesel fuckin rocks. Nice and healthy lookin too.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> Diesel fuckin rocks. Nice and healthy lookin too.


 No Doubt!!!







Something about you Oregonians and your waters that helps keep your Ps huge??


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

rosecityrhom said:


> Here it is, I'm getting used to Microsoft Photo It! and was having trouble resizing the image to fit on here. Here is a pic of my fat little red named Diesel finally.


 Fat yes, Little...NO. Diesel is what his name implies. Quite a beast you have there. Does he always stuff himself every meal like that?

Joe


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

you guys have some huge fish!!!!!!!!! how long does it take for them to get that size??


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I wonder how accurate the measurement is through the glass. It may be dead on, but I dont know, I thought the glass distorts the size somewhat. I dont know if you can, but you should take him out and measure him, then you could compare the 2 and see if it makes a difference. 
Very nice red dude!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

You call that piranha Diesel?!?
Cool name: I had a cat that I called Diesel, but had to leave him behind when I moved, a couple of years ago :sad:

And I feel the same as Jeff about how accurate/trustworthy those kinds of pictures are (distortion, refraction, ...): but it's a big fish regardless


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

The tank is not glass its acrylic and I'm not sure how much distortion the glass would make. I do know that when you look down into water the fish is lower in your line of site then it appears...not sure how much it may distort size.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Rhomzilla, those beasts don't even look like they're done growing. And they're already huge.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Awesom fish man. Did you buy it that big or grow it out?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Badass RoseCityRhom!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










..nice...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

rosecityrhom said:


> The tank is not glass its acrylic and I'm not sure how much distortion the glass would make. I do know that when you look down into water the fish is lower in your line of site then it appears...not sure how much it may distort size.


 It's not that I doubt the validity your statement (what's the point of claiming that your fish are larger than they are in reality anyways?), it's just that in general these things should be taken with a bit of caution or at least further explanation by the poster, imo.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

rosecityrhom said:


> Rhomzilla, those beasts don't even look like they're done growing. And they're already huge.


 Still.. its not as big as yours.







Hopefully, in due time, I will have even bigger ones than these guys that I have right now..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i cant wait till mine get that big my rbp are only 5 to 6 inches but they are not even a year old yet


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I wanted to name one of them diesel so kev said the big one.







He is my fave in that tank.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

He is by far my favorite there. I got him around 6 inches tl and the guy just grew like crazy. My second favorite is Scarface because he has great color and a mean look on his face.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

This thread has pretty much served the purpose I wished. For those of you who have not read my thread in piranha discussion you will get further explanation than what I include here I will be brief. This photo was doctored by me to prove a point that a picture does speak a thousand words but says nothing if those words are truth or lie. I was trying to see how easy it would be to make it look like I was actually measuring my piranha to be 12" when he's more along the lines of 9-10"(this is an eyeball estimate). Hope I did not offend anyone...just trying to prove a point.


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

That is a beautiful monster you've got. I cannot wait till mine are even close to that size.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

BIG fish, cant wait til mine are like that. im jealous


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

He is not 12"...this was a doctored photo to try and prove that a photo is not necessarily the end all proof of a piranha's size if its being disputed. Someone could easily doctor it to be larger if they are dishonest. More than just a picture come into play...it ends up having to be the reputation of the owner and respect for the person who's taking the picture. He's actually just shy of 9" TL length as I took him out and measured him last night which you can view in piranha discussion.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

:laugh: Now the rumors will start over a 12 " P. nattereri.


----------

